
A Technique for Getting Unstuck When Working Alone - rumpope
http://blog.davidtate.org/2017/01/a-technique-for-getting-unstuck-when-working-alone/
======
NVRM
Actually, when stuck, I start a completly different and new project. This is
why I have 30 of them remaining to complete ;) Good luck dev brothers.

